# Zuki Audio ELEETS 4, Alpin PXA-H701



## zweebach (Jul 2, 2007)

*I have two Zuki Audio ELEETS 4 Channel Amps for sale:*

Zuki Audio ELEETS 4 Channel Amplifier 4 Channel Amp - eBay (item 190488161311 end time Jan-14-11 21:48:24 PST)

Zuki Audio ELEETS 4 Channel Amplifier 4 Channel Amp - eBay (item 190488161446 end time Jan-14-11 21:49:14 PST)

*An Alpine PXA-H701 Processor*

Zuki Audio ELEETS 4 Channel Amplifier 4 Channel Amp - eBay (item 190488161446 end time Jan-14-11 21:49:14 PST)

*Alpine HD Radio Tuner TUA-500HD*

Alpine TUA-T500HD HD Radio Receiver - eBay (item 190487794620 end time Jan-13-11 21:50:16 PST)


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi. You made a mistake up there, the correct link to the PXA-H701 auction is this one:

Alpine PXA-H701 Multichannel Audio Processor - eBay (item 190488157820 end time Jan-14-11 21:30:20 PST)

GLWS.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

That's a good way to sell without having to post in the classifieds  

Kelvin


----------



## NRA4ever (Jul 19, 2010)

Can these amps be run as a 2 channel amp. I want more power for my 8 ohm midbass drivers


----------



## zweebach (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks for correcting my link. 

I actually got a message saying that I couldn't post here yet, so I didn't realize this post was up.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

I am watching. I just responded to your message on ebay. 


All the rest of you guys go away. I want a Zuki, dangit. 

one way or the other I will ..if not one of these .


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

JAX said:


> I am watching. I just responded to your message on ebay.
> 
> 
> All the rest of you guys go away. I want a Zuki, dangit.
> ...


Why? Jax so you can trade or sell it next week?


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

The zuki has been on my list a long time. Just never right time when they have been for sale. I am awaiting some advice from my friend Mr. Hironaka. He will show me the path


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

dang, I forgot about these while watching a movie and missed them by 15 minutes. someone got some good deals. 

I really didnt have the money just yet anyhow


----------



## sniper5431 (Dec 8, 2009)

They sold there for basically what they sell for here used. 250 seems to be the going rate for used Zukis. Nice amps! Those looked like the older models. The newer ones have different electrical connections.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

I will have one soon. just a matter of getting some things done.


----------



## JrV (Apr 23, 2009)

JAX said:


> I will have one soon. just a matter of getting some things done.


Hey Jax let me know when you buy a Zuki, so I can be prepared to buy it a week or two later when you are selling it.  I am curious to try one also. DAT is so right about you, not that it is a bad thing.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

JrV said:


> Hey Jax let me know when you buy a Zuki, so I can be prepared to buy it a week or two later when you are selling it.  I am curious to try one also. DAT is so right about you, not that it is a bad thing.



not happening. if I get one it stays. been wanting one since DOC did his review. just been wrong time when they pop up or I have been trying to stay cheap.

now I have a plan that is almost foolproof. just going to take a week or two.

once I get the zuki it will have to be some yet unknown reason that makes me sell like it pulls too much current or something ..otherwise I am keeping it if I get one. 

zuki been on my short list a long time. Audio Art too but I am not going to spend money on any more 15yr old amps.

only other prospect would be some SS ref 500 amps but they would have to have been serviced already


as for me I am not the only person who has gone through lots of gear. but I am working on a solution. 

lol


just for info...I have been running my JL 500/1 for over a month and I am perfectly happy with it...so not all amps revolve out of my hands every two weeks...he he


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

aren't Zuki's made overseas? 


Jax,

LMK me know what Dave thinks about these Zuki's in a PM only "Please"



GLWS


----------

